
Notes from Heyzap CEO Immad Akhund's talk on hiring as a marketing process - zackattack
http://www.zacharyburt.com/2011/01/notes-from-heyzap-ceo-immad-akhunds-talk-on-hiring-as-a-marketing-process/
======
daleharvey
Some good insights here

But I think open source experience was vastly overlooked, hiring developers
with open source experience mitigates a lot of the risk involved in hiring in
a startup, you get a good gauge of their skillset, their interests, you know
they are self motivated and dont need their hand held through everything

I also disagree with a 2 day unpaid exercise, 2 days is a lot of time to spend
on a company who isnt even sure about me to need to do the exercise in the
first place, I think this is a follow on point from above

